# ffmpeg - Bus error (core dumped)



## marcinkk (Apr 29, 2015)

After upgrading my FreeBSD i386 9.1 to 10.1 and rebuilding ports I received:


```
Bus error (core dumped)
```

When trying to encode mkv with ffmpeg using libx264. After some search on google I found a solution:

The multimedia/libx264 port was recompiled with GCC option enabled and the ffmpeg works fine now.

I don't know if it is the problem of i386 version only (the solution was inspired by this message: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-toolchain/2013-September/001032.html). Maybe the problem can by repaired in other way.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 30, 2015)

It sounds like the best course of action is to report the issue https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/ for the port maintainer for a proper fix.


----------

